

Chattanooga, TN beats Google to 1Gbps - for $350 a month - archon
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/chattanooga-tn-beats-google-to-1gbps.ars

======
archon
I'm one of EPB's fiber optic customers; nice to see they're getting some
recognition for a great offering.

------
pacak
GPON != Gigabit GPON = Gigabit shared between up to 128 subscribers.

